# Cuervo finally getting somewhere...



## Australe (Mar 2, 2009)

So Cuervo has been home with us now for two weeks, he'll be 8 weeks old tomorrow. Still been spending as much time with him as Gypsey, our dog, will allow. I have to make quite a point of spending extra time with her, she was jealous of him at first. 
Got a pedi-perch two days ago, wow what a difference already. He's not been scratching me anywhere near as much. Though he did jump from my shoulder to my face twice today, not sure whats up with that, it hurt though. I think he was trying to get to the top of my head, in a clumsy baby bird kind of way. Gettin beat up by a bird... sheesh.
He seems to want to spend more time with me now, and hes slowly getting more tolerant of my husband. My brother was over tonight and tried to play with him, the old Cuervo came out and started chomping on my brother's finger. 
Cuervo's cage is on top of a chest in the living room, the front door folds down into a platform which we have zip tied small wooden perches across so its easier for him to stand on them, we leave the door down most of the time when we're home. Tonight though, he did not want to stay around his cage. Which was a nice change.
I had him on my shoulder and he preens and preens... also I'm getting better at telling when hes getting ready to poop, makes it more enjoyable spending time with him when I'm not cleaning poop off of myself as much, instead I hold him over a tissue and he poops on that. Cuervo was ALOT more vocal today, chirping ang squawking the entire 3 hours he spent on my shoulder. I finally put him back on the platform of his cage and within 5 minutes he fluttered to the floor and started making his way to me. His wings were clipped ALOT so he can't fly at all, I feel bad for him. 
Three times I put him back and t hree times he came back to me. Oh how pleased I was. The time I've spent with him these past two weeks are finally starting to pay off. I'm tickled that he actually wants to be with me now.


I wonder though, do all young birds just kind making squawks and chirps?
I know that if he's really a he that they don't get real vocal until 6 to 8 months? Or am I mistaken? I don't really expect him to talk or mimic my whistles, but both of us do whistle around him alot and talk to him alot, I hope it will pay off in the end. Actually my husband isn't a very good whistler, so he's using the bird as an excuse to get better ^_^.

Being on this forum I've gained so much useful information, I know that its made this whole process of getting him comfortable much simpler on me and Cuervo.
Really thank you everyone thats taken the time to give me your input and opinions.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats great that he is bonding so well with you  Just remember to have food and water out with him or put him in his cage for a break as baby birds eat a ton. I would think now is a good time to introduce him to a playstand so he can learn to play by himself when outside of his cage


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Sounds like you're doing a great job with him. 

You can potty train him that way too- I did with mine, esspecially Baby. Ziggy had ADD and never quite got the idea. Soon, Baby started holding it while I found a tissue and put her over it. She's great at that..lol

And, yes it's normal for them to make their little sounds. If you want him to learn to talk try not to whistle to him. Most learn easier that way and learn whistiling after.


----------



## Australe (Mar 2, 2009)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> I would think now is a good time to introduce him to a playstand so he can learn to play by himself when outside of his cage


That is a good point, hes got a dome top cage. I might be able to zip tie it securly to the top and put a little ladder or some climbing ropes going from his cage up to it. Hes definately a climber, hes really starting to get around his cage alot easier than when we got him... though hes still not very graceful.


----------



## WonderBird (Feb 2, 2009)

awww.. it tickles me just as much as it tickles you hearing about your success story! Good job! Keep at it and soon enough you'll have a great companion in no time~


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I find the young males will start muttering to themselves at about 4 months some a little later (5 months) but you can start to tell the girls from the boys at an early age.


----------



## Australe (Mar 2, 2009)

sweetrsue said:


> I find the young males will start muttering to themselves at about 4 months some a little later (5 months) but you can start to tell the girls from the boys at an early age.


So does it make a difference that he seems to be pretty chirpy at 2 months old. Its all squawks and chirps, nothing pretty. Do young like 8 weeks old birds still tend to be pretty quiet?

I really am hoping he turns out to be a male, though I'll love him just as much if he turns out to be a she.


----------

